# Which company makes the longest and baggiest Jackets?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

analog, trew, saga

ask your local park skier


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

legallyillegal said:


> ask your local park skier


hahaha

10char


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

JVee said:


> I'm tall but also prefer a relaxed/ freedom fit. Can't seem to find anything XXL wise that fits my criterion. Anyone have any companies I should research into?


I'm not even sure what brands would

Can you give a list of company's that you've tried


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

KG29 said:


> I'm not even sure what brands would
> 
> Can you give a list of company's that you've tried


Pull the company size charts up online and look at actual measurements the fit. North face, Columbia, Oakley, and marmot are the biggest xxl I have found. Their newer designs are all nice. Some companis have xxl that only fit yp to a 44-46" chest, the brands I mentioned go 52-54".


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Special Blend and 4 Square and I'm pretty sure you can find L1 stuff that has it as well.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

technine??


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Saga XXL jackets are huge
sessions, technine, 686, they should all run pretty big from what ive tried


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

legallyillegal said:


> analog, trew, saga
> 
> ask your local park skier




hahhahaha.


----------



## 509Trevor (Nov 8, 2010)

SAGA, Nomis, Analog, Sessions, Technine


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Ive noticed 32 and Volcom jackets are def baggier than a lot of other brands. Usually I need a large for the fit I like but with both these brands a medium is good.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I suggest looking for Omar the Tent Maker in Lane Bryant.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

AAA said:


> I suggest looking for Omar the Tent Maker in Lane Bryant.


HA! :thumbup:


----------

